# 3 years of Aquascaping by FAAO



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I've done a selection of my old layouts since I start in the Aquascaping hobby.

Some of these layouts aren't new for you, but there are others that I think that I never shared...

Please feel welcome to criticise!

2005



























2006































































2007






















































2008



























I hope that you like it!


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

Wow, amazing collection.
You are a great artist!


----------



## Syris71 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful, very pleasing to the eyes.
My fav is the moss tree overhanging the sand "river".


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

So many original looking scapes! I have to say that your "tree scapes" are one of my all-time favorite and most memorable scapes. Congrats!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yeah! You have done a lot of scapes and I love all of them! This gives me lots of ideas for my next scape in 2 weeks


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

FAAO said:


>


this one I especially like


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I love your tree scapes, but I have never seen this one and I really like it! I love the shades of green in it, and how the stones are so smooth while all the plants have a spiky texture. Its a very neat balance. What is making the stones green? Are they colored like that or is it moss or a type of algae or something? I've never seen it before and I think it looks so natural. I wish I could do stuff like this!
Oh, and what kind of moss is that?

Scouter


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful tanks! Tough to pick favorites.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

your aquascapes are so good!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the comments, compliments and kindly words! 



Scouter said:


> What is making the stones green? Are they colored like that or is it moss or a type of algae or something? I've never seen it before and I think it looks so natural. I wish I could do stuff like this!


The stones had that coloration with algae. Even if I did use some fish to avoid that, I think that I only solved that "problem" using Neritinas natalensis; but I really appreciate the colour of the stones like it is, for this reason I didn't use those inverts to clean it.



Scouter said:


> Oh, and what kind of moss is that?


Is Singapore moss (Vesicularia dubyana).

Once again, thanks to all for the support!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

FAAO said:


>


What is that tall plant breaking the surface in the above tank?? I have to know

I've always admired your work, and i'm really looking forward to seeing more in the future. Its always been inspirational to me even after basically drooling over your pics in the past they still really motivate me today.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

You've made some lovely tanks. absolutly stunning!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## bamse2008 (Mar 24, 2008)

very beautiful, each aquarium is unique in his own way, they are special.Thancks that we're delighted eyes with these and we wait for other projects as great


PS:	
I sent some private messages.They dont arrived?something happened?

Best regards


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the kindly words and support!


redstrat said:


> What is that tall plant breaking the surface in the above tank?? I have to know


That plant is Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius. If you want to see the journal's tank and further information about that aquarium, click on the following link: 350L Plantado Vs Discos ' Aquajournal - Amazonic



bamse2008 said:


> I sent some private messages.They dont arrived?something happened?


I received your PM and I did the register on the forum that you mentioned. Perhaps you didn't saw me there 
Take a look...


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, this gallery is truly inspirational!


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is truly amazing. I had seen some of your scapes before, but to see them all like this is a work of art.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

amazing


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I love your tree scapes!!! I just got some driftwood earlier this week and kinda made a tree, then I found out that you were basically famous for them and wow!!! I can only hope mine will look like that!


----------



## flashback (Jun 21, 2008)

You have an artists eye, I can say that every setup is great and so many different themes.


----------



## Haagenize (Oct 5, 2008)

don't get mad when your moss tree disappears one night and somehow magically appears in my tank


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for the kindly words and compliments! 

Haagenize: No problem at all... that layout no longer exists, so I can loan to you


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

You are an inspiration for me. You blend two things I love in some of your tanks, bonsai and aquascaping. Brilliant!:hail:


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, I guess you know you should publish them and put them in a book. I think they are right up there with Amanto's. Writing down your thoughts about each one in addition to a technical description would be enjoyable reading and educational.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

My favorite is the last 1 done in 2007. Can you tell me more about it, plants rocks, please.

How did you get the anubias to grow so big? Injected co2?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Haagenize said:


> don't get mad when your moss tree disappears one night and somehow magically appears in my tank


Not if I get it first!!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

dawntwister said:


> My favorite is the last 1 done in 2007. Can you tell me more about it, plants rocks, please.
> 
> How did you get the anubias to grow so big? Injected co2?


You can find here: Syrah planura further information about the layout. All the tests, set by step,...

Regarding the big swords of Echinodorus, you have also more information here: 350L Plantado Vs Discos ' Aquajournal - Amazonic

Any question, just ask!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

you should add links to the bottom so we could see your previous journals if you had any.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

beautiful, i'd really love to be able to read your blog in english, is there an option for language there that i'm missing FAAO?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Just beautiful, i really like your work... But finally, have you a preference for one of your tank??


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Man. The tree scape is takes my breath away. Its so beautiful


----------

